# Help NEEDED: Installing MAF on 2.7T



## 1quikdub (Jul 31, 2003)

DOes anyone have a DIY, on how to install a new MAF on a Audi A6 2.7T... I have the part brand new from Dealer, just want to make sure there are no tricks when installing.. 
THanks in advance!
David-


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Help NEEDED: Installing MAF on 2.7T (1quikdub)*

Hey Quick
Nope it's pretty straight forward. Make sure the car is turned off and the key removed form the ignition (just to make sure everything is off).
The MAF is held on by two clips. I am not sure if you can get the MAF out without removing the air box lid, but it's worth a try. You'll need a nice big adjustable wrench like this http://www.harborfreight.com/c...40700 to get the hose clamp opened and slide it up.
There is an o-ring on the airbox lid that the MAF slides into. I put a little oil on it before putting the MAF in, makes it a lot easier.
Hope that helps.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

